# No more e-mail notifications



## Peterdg

Hello,

Since yesterday evening, I don't receive e-mail notifications anymore. I checked my settings and my" default thread subscription Mode" is set to "Instantly, using e-mail". I also checked my e-mail address, and that is also OK.

Is something wrong with the mail sender service?


----------



## Egmont

Have you gone back to read your subscribed threads since then? Once you are notified of a post to a subscribed thread, you will not receive any more notifications for that thread even if there are additional posts to it.


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, yes. I keep seeing new posts in my subscribed threads (and then I look at them), but no e-mails. E.g. I didn't get an e-mail to notify me that you replied to this thread.


----------



## Egmont

And are you logged in when you look at them? If you're not, WRF has no way of knowing that you're you. 

(Hope you don't find these questions insulting. I know nothing about your familiarity with technology, and am just trying to narrow down the possibilities.)


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, I'm logged in. (I'm always logged in when I connect). In the meanwhile, I also checked the blacklist of my mailbox with my e-mail provider (it's empty), my own blacklist and any possible filters/rules (they are also empty). So, I'm a little lost now.


----------



## SwissPete

This is happening to me also.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

And to me.


----------



## mkellogg

I was trying something different with email and it seemed to be going fine. I guess not!  I'll change things back in the next few minutes.

EDIT: I think I've fixed the issue. Let me know if it continues for any of you.


----------



## Peterdg

Thanks Mike. 

Now I'll wait till someone replies to a thread I'm subscribed to and I will let you know if I received the e-mail.

Peter


----------



## Egmont

Peterdg said:


> ... Now I'll wait till someone replies to a thread I'm subscribed to and I will let you know if I received the e-mail...


Since you posted earlier that you are subscribed to this thread, this post will start the test.


----------



## Peterdg

Unfortunately, I didn't receive an e-mail (and you posted about 5 minutes ago).

PS. We are now more than one hour later, and still no e-mail.


----------



## mkellogg

Peterdg said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't receive an e-mail


Hi, Peter.  You email provider occasionally says that your email address doesn't exist.

From August 18:


> 550 5.1.1 <[your.email@yourCompany]>... User unknown
> ...
> Diagnostic-Code: SMTP; 550 #5.1.0 Address rejected.


I guess we know that isn't correct, but that message basically says that we should not send any more email to your account.

I believe you will see a message on the Edit Account Options page

Is anybody else having this problem right now?  If it is happening to you, please respond with a "Me, too" and I will investigate further.


----------



## Peterdg

Hi Mike,

When I look at the "Edit Account Options" page, I don't see a message but at the very bottom of the screen, I see two options:

Reset bounced email on
and
Reset bounced email off

This last one is checked (and the first one isn't). Should I try and  check the first one and see if that solves the problem?

EDIT:

Well, I'l ljust do it and see what happens. I hope that solves the problem.

EDIT2: I just checked the first option and saved my profile; Now the option is gone. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Egmont

Here's another post to continue the test.


----------



## Peterdg

Tadaaa!!! It works again!

Thanks for the help!

Peter


----------



## SwissPete

I am still not getting notifications.


----------



## mkellogg

SwissPete said:


> I am still not getting notifications.


Pierre, I think I just fixed it.  (Yes, again.) Let me know if you still don't get the notifications.

Mike


----------



## bearded

Hello
After a few days' interruption, today I am receiving notifications regularly again.  Thank you to Mike who 'repaired' the mail service.


----------



## SwissPete

mkellogg said:


> Pierre, I think I just fixed it.  (Yes, again.) Let me know if you still don't get the notifications.
> 
> Mike


Thanks, Mike. It seems to be OK now.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ummm, I've got the opposite problem. My Profile says No more e-mail notifications but I still get them.


----------



## eliza1

Since yesterday evening, I don't receive e-mail notifications anymore. I checked my settings I also checked my e-mail address, and that is also OK.


----------



## mkellogg

Uncle Bob said:


> Ummm, I've got the opposite problem. My Profile says No more e-mail notifications but I still get them.


Uncle Bob, I'm not sure what the setting you refer to is, but I think it only affects subscriptions to new threads that you participate in, but doesn't affect current subscriptions.  You would need to go to your Subscriptions page to change those.



eliza1 said:


> Since yesterday evening, I don't receive e-mail notifications anymore. I checked my settings I also checked my e-mail address, and that is also OK.


I don't see anything special about your account configuration. You should still be getting emails as far as I can tell. You might want to check your spam folder. If that doesn't work, try changing the email address to see if that affects anything.


----------



## PaulQ

I've had this problem: email notifications disappeared for about 2 months. I went to the control panel and changed preferences (from anything to anything) came out, closed WRF and re-opened it. I went back to the control panel and reset my real preferences, came out, closed WRF and reopened it. One thing I did find was that I had rather a lot of rules in Outlook (2007), so I got rid of them and have been slowly resetting them. After a few days the emails started coming through. I reminded myself that correlation is not indicative of causation, especially when all emails disappeared for three or four days but then came back again.

I suspect there are demons in the server.


----------



## gengo

For the past few weeks, I have been receiving few or no email notifications of replies to threads to which I am subscribed.  This makes using WR far less convenient, as I have to check the forum frequently to see if there have been replies.  This is a waste of my time.

I asked a moderator (Donbill) about this, and he told me that it had been happening to him as well, and was definitely on the WR side.

Is something being done about this problem?  I hope it will be resolved soon.

Thanks


----------



## Peterdg

Hi gengo,

It now works for me (most of the time). Seeing your message here, I checked my mailbox and I noticed that I didn't get an e-mail notifying me that you posted in this thread. So, it seems that every now and then, an e-mail gets lost (or at least, delayed). But, since I solved my previous problem, I have to say that I receive almost all e-mails from replies to my subscribed threads regularly now. So, the fact that I didn't receive an e-mail for this thread seems to be an exception.

But, that doesn't solve your problem of course.


----------



## Peterdg

Bumping this thread because I don't get e-mail notifications anymore. The last e-mail notification I received was Dec. 22nd 14:34 CET.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Peter, I don't see anything out of the ordinary for your account, but I do see some generic email delivery problems that seem to have mostly cleared up.  Let me know if the problem persists.  If nobody else chimes in, it might be something local to your email provider.


----------



## Peterdg

Hello Mike,

I couldn't answer any earlier because nobody replied to a thread I was following. But now I just received a notification e-mail at 16:34 CET. This is the first one I received since Dec. 22nd.

Perhaps it is solved now.


----------



## Alice in wondering

mkellogg said:


> Hi Peter, I don't see anything out of the ordinary for your account, but I do see some generic email delivery problems that seem to have mostly cleared up.  Let me know if the problem persists.  If nobody else chimes in, it might be something local to your email provider.



Hello Administrator, in the FAQ section about the moderators, I found your name and been trying to contact you about the same issue. I'm not receiving emails (about message replies) since the website was upgraded. At that time I thought it'd be solved on it's own, but monthes have passed without any solution. I have also edited the settings several times without any success. Please look into my problem, I use Gmail for WordReference. Does it too say that my email doesn't exist?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mkellogg

Alice in wondering said:


> I'm not receiving emails (about message replies) since the website was upgraded.


Hi, your account looks fine to me.  I suggest changing the email address in the system to something else to see if that works, and change it back after you see it working.  Also, with Gmail, of course check your spam folder. All those messages might be there.


----------

